# Brilliant Pebbles first impressions



## Patrick82

I got the "Mini" Brilliant Pebbles and tried it in different places in my system in different spots on top of the chassis.
 I have a huge RFI problem where I live and I had very high expectations that it would cure some of the problem, and I was surprised.

 I did some quick A/B-ing, each time I moved the glass bottle into a different position. I didn't hear a different at all, when I removed it and put on my table it still sounded the same. Wow, my ears really suck. I need to try long-term testing and will post back then...


*Update*

*2nd impression:* http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...2&postcount=30
*3rd impression:* http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...9&postcount=72


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* 
_I got the "Mini" Brilliant Pebbles and tried it in different places in my system in different spots on top of the chassis.
 I have a huge RFI problem where I live and I had very high expectations that it would cure some of the problem, and I was surprised.

 I did some quick A/B-ing, each time I moved the glass bottle into a different position. I didn't hear a different at all, when I removed it and put on my table it still sounded the same. Wow, my ears really suck. I need to try long-term testing and will post back then..._

 







 I'm astonished! You mean that no matter where you placed a jar of pretty stones in your listening room you heard no difference in your sound system?

 That sure is curious!


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nelamvr6* 
_





 I'm astonished! You mean that no matter where you placed a jar of pretty stones in your listening room you heard no difference in your sound system?

 That sure is curious! 




_

 

Yes, at least now I know I'm not going to stack up my room with Clever Little Clocks.

 I only care about night and day improvements. Is Machina Dynamica all placebo? Maybe I made myself believe there wasn't a difference so I would save some cash and buy food for the money. Maybe it makes a difference for loudspeakers.


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* 
_YIs Machina Dynamica all placebo?_

 


 Is there any way it could possibly be anything else?


----------



## Thaddy

I can't believe you thought these would make any difference. I'm glad to hear they didn't
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: Brilliant Pebbles > Food.


----------



## Jahn

We were JUST talking about these little wonders at the Portables Meet in NYC. The good news out of all of this Patrick, is that I think we all trust your ears a little more now.


----------



## PFKMan23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_
 edit: Brilliant Pebbles > Food._

 

Wait a minute.... If Nordost Valhalla are his food and Brilliant Pebbles > food, then brilliant Pebbles > Nordost Valhalla?


----------



## chesebert

to even post a thread on this is kinda sad on part of the OP


----------



## bigshot

You can't determine the effect of BP (tm) in a short term A/B test. Their effects are MIRACULOUS, but they take at least two years for your ears to burn in.

 See ya
 Steve


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* 
_to even post a thread on this is kinda sad on part of the OP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I'm pretty sure he was posting in jest.

 At least, I hope so!


----------



## Leporello

Does anyone know whether the can should be opened before listening (just like a bottle of fine wine should be aired before pouring)? I think the Pebbles may need some oxygen to reach their full potential.


 Regards,

 L.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Leporello* 
_Does anyone know whether the can should be opened before listening (just like a bottle of fine wine should be aired before pouring)? I think the Pebbles may need some oxygen to reach their full potential.


 Regards,

 L._

 

the pebbles are actually pretty bits of Antimatter. If you open the can and expose the pebbles to normal air molecues, you will create a time-space vortex, the likes of which haven't been heard or seen since the Big Bang.

 ...but i hear the explosion sounds pretty good, almost to Telarc 1812-level.


----------



## Patrick82




----------



## jpr703

Try some "Fruity Pebbles"--they rock!


----------



## PhilS

Unfortunately, your testing is of absolutley no value, since you could SEE when the pebbles were in place, and where they were. Thus, you were no doubt susceptible to all kinds of powerful placebo-related effects and other influences that you consciously could not even perceive, all which makes your judgment of what you THINK your ears actually heard (or didn't hear) highly questionable. When you do a DBT with the pebbles, or measure them with some time of device, then we'll something to talk about. Keep us informed.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nelamvr6* 
_I'm pretty sure he was posting in jest.

 At least, I hope so! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

As the pics show, he actually bought them. That's quite far to go for a joke, so I have a feeling that he went into the purchase with expectations that they would actually do something.

 At least this clears up something - we were thinking that this company was a hoax joke company and they wouldn't REALLY sell things like a casio desk clock for hundreds of dollars. But I guess they do, and folks do buy them. Lordi.


----------



## Wodgy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_At least this clears up something - we were thinking that this company was a hoax joke company and they wouldn't REALLY sell things like a casio desk clock for hundreds of dollars. But I guess they do, and folks do buy them. Lordi._

 

It's always been clear that Machina Dynamica sells products. Look at their feedback on AudioGon. That doesn't invalidate the hoax company theory. 

 As I've said before in numerous posts, there is plenty of evidence to suggest that the company was/is intended by its founder, Jeff Kait, to be a satiricial company -- a way to laugh at his customers' naivete as he takes their money. I don't have time to rehash the evidence for this, but any moderately critical read of his website, his white papers, and his postings on Audio Asylum all lead to the conclusion that Jeff knows his products do nothing and the company is intended to satirize the people who buy his products.


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* 
_It's always been clear that Machina Dynamica sells products. Look at their feedback on AudioGon. That doesn't invalidate the hoax company theory. 

 As I've said before in numerous posts, there is plenty of evidence to suggest that the company was/is intended by its founder, Jeff Kait, to be a satiricial company -- a way to laugh at his customers' naivete as he takes their money. I don't have time to rehash the evidence for this, but any moderately critical read of his website, his white papers, and his postings on Audio Asylum all lead to the conclusion that Jeff knows his products do nothing and the company is intended to satirize the people who buy his products._

 

If he knowingly sells products he knows do nothing that is fraud, it is illegal and it is actionable. As of right now his only defense would be that he truly believes that his product have an effect.

 I hope that in the long run he gets what he has coming. Precious few audiophiles in the big house, maybe he can try to initiate some objectivist vs. subjectivist discussions to pass the time.


----------



## Thaddy

I personally find the idea of him selling joke products hilarious. I find it even funnier when people actually purchase the products when it's clearly a joke. However, I'm not surprised when Patrick buys the products just to see if it's a "night and day" difference.


----------



## Wodgy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nelamvr6* 
_If he knowingly sells products he knows do nothing that is fraud, it is illegal and it is actionable. As of right now his only defense would be that he truly believes that his product have an effect._

 

People have made that observation before, but he does understand the placebo effect, and he has dozens of testimonials that testify to how effective it is with his products.

 There are several audio product vendors whom I suspect know their products do nothing. What makes Machina Dynamica fascinating and different is that he doesn't hide it. He's completely open about it. The picture from Dr. Strangelove of the insane general, the cut-and-pasted random science verbiage where he's made no attempt to have the paragraphs follow each other, the quip about the clever clock even working "in the family car", his remark on Audio Asylum about how the clock operates directly on your mind, his claim that he developed a system of interplanetary propulsion, on and on... yet a certain segment of the public doesn't detect the satire and buys anyway. On a certain level I admire how brazen he is. Most of the extreme high end cable vendors wouldn't have the balls to warn thinking customers away the way he does.


----------



## BrianS

yes indeedy, some things in this hobby do not make a difference


----------



## Patrick82

Just because I didn't hear a difference after 15 minutes of testing doesn't mean there isn't one. This doesn't change anything, I still believe it makes a difference, I just can't hear it yet. Only a fool would say it is placebo without trying to fully understand it, that's what I try to do. 1 year testing is the absolute minimum.

 When I come to think of it, I always wanted to buy a tweak that does nothing because I was bored of always hearing night and day improvements and wanted it to stop. It's nocebo at its best! It was my cheapest tweak and cost me only $30, coincidence? I guess it gave me exactly what I wanted. Now it's time to find the truth...


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* 
_Just because I didn't hear a difference after 15 minutes of testing doesn't mean there isn't one. This doesn't change anything, I still believe it makes a difference, I just can't hear it yet. Only a fool would say it is placebo without trying to fully understand it, that's what I try to do. 1 year testing is the absolute minimum.

 When I come to think of it, I always wanted to buy a tweak that does nothing because I was bored of always hearing night and day improvements and wanted it to stop. It's nocebo at its best! It was my cheapest tweak and cost me only $30, coincidence? I guess it gave me exactly what I wanted. Now it's time to find the truth..._

 


 OK, you're joking, right?

 I can't tell, I don't see any smilies. 

 God, I hope you're joking!


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nelamvr6* 
_OK, you're joking, right?_

 

Why? Which part?


----------



## Patrick82

Ah, I didn't follow instructions properly! I only removed the tape but the cotton inside should have been removed as well.

  Quote:


 NOTE: Be sure to remove the tape and cotton from the bottle before using. 
 

 Quote:


 Important: Extra Large, Large and Mini size Brilliant Pebbles - Remove cotton from the bottles prior to use; cotton for shipping use only. The Bottles should be closed when in use.


----------



## Jahn

I can't watch.

 Ok, maybe just a little.

 BTW, if you are following those instructions, that means you picked one of the options that are in the $100-range jars.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_I can't watch.

 Ok, maybe just a little.

 BTW, if you are following those instructions, that means you picked one of the options that are in the $100-range jars.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Bang for buck guy doesn't buy retail, I bought from Audiogon auction. The Mini is $79.

 I will remove cotton from bottle now...


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* 
_You can't determine the effect of BP (tm) in a short term A/B test. Their effects are MIRACULOUS, but they take at least two years for your ears to burn in._

 

.....or your mind to burn out..... assuming there's something left to burn after Head-fi. Maybe a "slow burn" like:
















  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* 
_I will remove cotton from bottle now..._

 


[size=medium]*...And a drum roll, please...
*[/size]

 {Ah -- a suitably ridiculous post for #1500! }


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* 
_As I've said before in numerous posts, there is plenty of evidence to suggest that the company was/is intended by its founder, Jeff Kait, to be a satiricial company -- a way to laugh at his customers' naivete as he takes their money._

 

Why should Mr. Kait be held to a higher ethical standard than his competitors in the high end audio business? If someone charges you $5,000 for a CD player that performs better on paper than a $200 one- but the difference is indistinguishable to the human ear, how is that any more ethical than charging $50 for a jar of pebbles that does nothing? The end result is the same.

 See ya
 Steve


----------



## Patrick82

The difference is smaller than when breathing differently. It took a while to get the same breathing pattern when doing A/B-ing. Everytime when I played back the same few seconds it sounded different even when I didn't make a change! It took over 20 tries until my breathing rhythm had burned in and then it sounded the same each time. 
 Having the bottle on top of Cary 303/300 sounded the best each time I tried. Having the bottle rotated anywhere within a 35 degree area gave the most detail. Finding the correct spot on top of the chassis took a while. I have it placed 3.75 cm behind and 1.2 cm to the left of the white bubble level circle.

 Placing it on top of the power supply area made it smoother but didn't increase detail, so I didn't like it. On top of DAC1 sounded the same as without the bottle, but my DAC1 already has weight on top of it (stones and batteries). The 2nd worse place was on top of my amp right in front of the DAC1. The 3rd worst spot was under the DAC1 (on top of amp). It gave almost as much detail as on top of Cary but didn't sound as smooth.
 Putting anywhere close to the spinning disc made the biggest improvement, it made it smoother with more detail.
 Later I touched the Cary and found out that the spot where it vibrates the most is the spot where it sounded the best with the bottle! Coincidence?

 My DAC1 didn't improve because it already has 4 step isolation. My amp has 3 step isolation and it made the smallest difference. My Cary transport doesn't have isolation at all!

 There is better transparency, microdynamics and body. Vocals sound more like real life.
 Without the bottle it sounds brighter but bass is more solid and faster, it also sounds muddy and veiled.
 Brilliant Pebbles is great, but I would rather buy isolation feet with the money. It also seems like it reduces some RFI because it sounds smoother, but ERS paper will take care of that better.


----------



## 883dave

Just don't try them directly in your ears. 

 I did now I have to wait on the development of the magic pebble ear extraction and resonance control tongs.

 What?, who's there


----------



## hembergler

I've always loved reading your threads Patrick... but seriously.... this is just... a WHOLE NEW LEVEL OF AWESOME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How would the difference be measured on your night-and-day scale?


----------



## braillediver

Burn-in. They need to be burned in for 250 hours before you can do any critical listening.


 Mitch


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_ How would the difference be measured on your night-and-day scale?_

 

0.05 on this scale that goes up to 1 million.

 When I look at the bottle it actually makes sense. There's some space between the cover and stones on top and they all vibrate at different frequencies. With the foam stuck inside the bottle it was too tight and it damped the vibration of the stones. It also seems to have something to do with air pressure inside the bottle.


----------



## mateo05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* 
_The difference is smaller than when breathing differently. It took a while to get the same breathing pattern when doing A/B-ing. Everytime when I played back the same few seconds it sounded different even when I didn't make a change! It took over 20 tries until my breathing rhythm had burned in and then it sounded the same each time._

 

I've avoided these threads, but wow. I am in awe. Of what, I'm not saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 nelamvr6, he's not joking. He's never joking when it comes to this stuff. It's rather amazing.


----------



## BrianS

he has the ears of a cat


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mateo05* 
_I've avoided these threads, but wow. I am in awe. Of what, I'm not saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 nelamvr6, he's not joking. He's never joking when it comes to this stuff. It's rather amazing._

 

I'm amazed too, I hope that we're amazed for the same reason.


----------



## Jahn

did i just read that he had to burn in his breathing rhythm?


 ...


----------



## BrianS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_did i just read that he had to burn in his breathing rhythm?


 ..._

 

I'm sure if he ate more his ears would pick up more detail.


----------



## Thaddy

Patrick is our special member.


----------



## derekbmn

I almost feel a little responsible for this thread ,as I VERY jokingly suggested he try these some time ago.


----------



## Febs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BrianS* 
_he has the ears of a cat_

 

Yeah, but a cat is not as easily taken in by snake oil salesmen.


----------



## milkpowder

OH MY GOSH! I just found out about Machina Dynamica through reading this thread and I have been browsing through their website for nearly an hour now.

 I have three words to describe the site: pure bull s**t.

 I haven't read so much crap in my life before; the whole website's a joke! Audiophile wall outlet covers that block out magnetic interferences? LMAO
 With the exception of their excessively fancy isolation decks, everything else they make might just be a ploy to trick gullible "audiophiles"...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just how stupid do they think we are?


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* 
_Just how stupid do they think we are?_

 

According to their feedback on audiogon( and in parts by this thread) Audiophiles are pretty stupid!


----------



## Thaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* 
_
 Just how stupid do they think we are?_

 

Probably quite stupid. Are you saying they're wrong? If I told you that I'd sell you some face cream that would make you the most desirable male in the world, but (and this is a big but), *it doesn't work at all*, would you buy it? 

 Audiophiles would


----------



## GIGANTOID

Congratulations.


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* 
_OH MY GOSH! I just found out about Machina Dynamica through reading this thread and I have been browsing through their website for nearly an hour now.I have three words to describe the site: pure bull s**t._

 

You have no right to make that comment until you buy and try every one of their products on stereo systems better than your own for hundreds of hours. At least that's what the cable folks have told me.

 See ya
 Steve

 P.S. What makes you so sure about those fancy isolation decks?


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* 
_You have no right to make that comment until you buy and try every one of their products on stereo systems better than your own for hundreds of hours. At least that's what the cable folks have told me.

 See ya
 Steve

 P.S. What makes you so sure about those fancy isolation decks?_

 


 What Mike Scarpatti used to be for Burn-in, so Bigshot is for Cables. It's like the polar opposites represented in this thread - the Eternal Optimist and the Eternal Cynic. Probably "The Truth" is somewhere in the middle. I'm big on mediocrity


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* 
_You have no right to make that comment until you buy and try every one of their products on stereo systems better than your own for hundreds of hours. At least that's what the cable folks have told me.
_

 

 You've got nothing left do you? I mean that recent cable test thread where the discussion proceeded quite intelligently for many pages, and where various viewpoints on the cable issue and testing problems were thoughtfully presented in a open-minded manner, more or less precluding one-liners and categorical statements, really must have been very unsatisfying. So now you're back to to trolling for those threads where you can get your jollies again by popping in and making really sarcastic statements, setting up the straw man arguments, etc.? Good for you. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## K2Grey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_What Mike Scarpatti used to be for Burn-in, so Bigshot is for Cables. It's like the polar opposites represented in this thread - the Eternal Optimist and the Eternal Cynic. Probably "The Truth" is somewhere in the middle. I'm big on mediocrity
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middle_ground


----------



## Computerpro3

Patrick, I have been working on a new design of cable using excessivley tightly wound litz braiding. The ultra-tight weave of the braid (over 50lbs of force applied by hand) causes the electrons to compress, effectuating the same end as cryogenically treated cables. After I wind them, I freeze them for 24 hours to further compress the electrons. Normally I only sell it for $999 but if you want I will sell you a demo pair for $500. Let me know.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerpro3* 
_Patrick, I have been working on a new design of cable using excessivley tightly wound litz braiding. The ultra-tight weave of the braid (over 50lbs of force applied by hand) causes the electrons to compress, effectuating the same end as cryogenically treated cables. After I wind them, I freeze them for 24 hours to further compress the electrons. Normally I only sell it for $999 but if you want I will sell you a demo pair for $500. Let me know._

 

I'm already making my own "ERS toilet paper roll" cables = air dielectric with shielding, the best of both worlds!


----------



## Computerpro3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* 
_I'm already making my own "ERS toilet paper roll" cables = air dielectric with shielding, the best of both worlds!_

 

I found that smearing preperation H all over the cables takes care of irritating sibilance too.


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_Probably "The Truth" is somewhere in the middle._

 

The truth is very rarely halfway between two passionate viewpoints.

 See ya
 Steve


----------



## Jahn

Man I guess I'm being too subtle with my humor. No one picked up on my "I'm big on mediocrity" line after I stated that "Truth" line, eh?


----------



## Comfy

Who cares about brilliant pebbles? I'm dying to see Patrick's toilet paper roll cable! It'll be awesome. I'm imagining a 20ft long boa constrictor made of toilet rolls circling all of Patrick's equipment... How long before the K2000 gets the tp-treatment? Simply awesome.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* 
_You have no right to make that comment until you buy and try every one of their products on stereo systems better than your own for hundreds of hours. At least that's what the cable folks have told me.

 See ya
 Steve

 P.S. What makes you so sure about those fancy isolation decks?_

 

Common sense tells me so. While I do respect your view that one must try something before being _absolutely sure _, I sometimes rely on my _gut feeling_. I don't have all the money in the world to waste on audiophile alarm clocks, door knobs, "special" wall outlet covers, cable elevators, etc... Sometimes you _have_ to rely on your common sense a bit more. Even if it does theoretically make a difference, it may not make ANY difference at all in practice.

 I recently went to a "high end" audio show and there was a lot of "audiophile-grade" stuff there, from isolation springs to spikes to mains adapters, etc... I was quite taken aback by how overpriced some of the stuff was. The sad thing is, a lot of people buy them without even trying them first. All they're relying on is sales' talk, which, indeed, sounds quite convincing.

 I think it's time that us so-called audiophiles wake up and face reality a bit more. It's far to gullible and naive to suggest that everything audio-related will improve our listening experience. No wonder the high end audio business makes so much money...

 EDIT:
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerpro3* 
_Patrick, I have been working on a new design of cable using excessivley tightly wound litz braiding. The ultra-tight weave of the braid (over 50lbs of force applied by hand) causes the electrons to compress, effectuating the same end as cryogenically treated cables. After I wind them, I freeze them for 24 hours to further compress the electrons. Normally I only sell it for $999 but if you want I will sell you a demo pair for $500. Let me know._

 

LMAO
 If you sold those at the audio show I went to, I bet you there would be loads of people curious about the cables. One in 20 would actually spend $1k on your cables and you'll walk away a happy man...


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilS* 
_You've got nothing left do you? I mean that recent cable test thread where the discussion proceeded quite intelligently for many pages, and where various viewpoints on the cable issue and testing problems were thoughtfully presented in a open-minded manner, more or less precluding one-liners and categorical statements, really must have been very unsatisfying. So now you're back to to trolling for those threads where you can get your jollies again by popping in and making really sarcastic statements, setting up the straw man arguments, etc.? Good for you. Keep on keeping on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's fine. We don't want this turning into a flame war. I stated what I thought; He stated what he thought.


----------



## VicAjax

thank you, Patrick82.
 just... thank you.


----------



## CaptSnuffy

On the one hand i'm outraged that snake oil merchants make such ridiculous lies, but at the same time I wouldn't expect them to turn down such easy money. It's not their fault that some people like to waste their money on useless crap.


----------



## 883dave

One would have to be very careful to omit any crystalline quartz in the brillant pebbles , as you may find you have an oscillation problem, are there any clear or transluscent / clear, maybe rose colored, hard pebbles in the bottle?


----------



## Steve999

Dante once said that the hottest places in hell are reserved for those who in a period of moral crisis maintain their neutrality.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K2Grey* 
_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middle_ground_


----------



## shplorgh

You know if you swallow enough brilliant pebbles your breathing rythm will be much more stable at an almost perfectly constant rate of 0 breaths per minute.


----------



## BrianS

ROFL


----------



## squall2072

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_Patrick is our special member._

 

QFT

 This is my first time in over a year I've been on this part of the forum. I've gotta say, I wish I'd found all this out sooner... easily the best part of head-fi!


----------



## Blitzula

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* 
_Just because I didn't hear a difference after 15 minutes of testing doesn't mean there isn't one. This doesn't change anything, I still believe it makes a difference, I just can't hear it yet. Only a fool would say it is placebo without trying to fully understand it, that's what I try to do. 1 year testing is the absolute minimum.

 When I come to think of it, I always wanted to buy a tweak that does nothing because I was bored of always hearing night and day improvements and wanted it to stop. It's nocebo at its best! It was my cheapest tweak and cost me only $30, coincidence? I guess it gave me exactly what I wanted. Now it's time to find the truth..._

 

There are other Head-fi members who post in a similar vein as you, and I don't enjoy any of them at all. Some I find outright annoying and would like to see never return. But I truly enjoy reading your posts and your approach. Keep it up, it's often a fun read.


----------



## Thaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* 
_When I come to think of it, I always wanted to buy a tweak that does nothing because I was bored of always hearing night and day improvements and wanted it to stop. It's nocebo at its best! It was my cheapest tweak and cost me only $30, coincidence? I guess it gave me exactly what I wanted. Now it's time to find the truth..._

 

I'm with you man, I love paying $30 for stuff that doesn't make a difference. 

 This thread is awesome, I demand more impressions Patrick!


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hungrych* 
_You know if you swallow enough brilliant pebbles your breathing rythm will be much more stable at an almost perfectly constant rate of 0 breaths per minute._

 

no doubt! in addition, the pebbles dampen your stomach resonances and really tighten up the bass.


----------



## Daryn Alexander

Although I should probably make a separate thread about this, this is actually quite remarkable and felt this would be a good time to share. I am team computer-as-source, and yesterday evening I was sitting here having a club sandwich for dinner. Normally I would sit the sandwich next to me on the desk, but I was ripping my Jam box set to the computer and therefore the desk space was taken by the box. I put the sandwich on top of my Aria, and couldn't believe my ears. There was a night and day difference between the sound. As soon as I picked it up, I could hear it change back. 

 I can't really explain it. All I can speculate is that the layers of meat between the two slices of bread cause a juicier and flavorful sound. The notes just had more punch. Any interference was filtered out by the miracle whip (I have not tried real mayonaise thus far), and in recent experiments without cheese I noticed the vocals were more recessed. It's important you use paper plates, as styrofoam plates cause microphonic noise. Since the heat emitted by your amplifier will no doubt cause the sandwich to dry up as it did mine, it's important to replace it every 12 hours or so. When I get my Singlepower, I might use the surface of the chassis to lay pig-in-a-blankets out to add more dynamics to the sound. I should email Mikhail about that, come to think.


----------



## bigshot

You should try the fat bass of pastrami!

 See ya
 Steve


----------



## Chiliman

This thread had me laughing harder than the joke thread in the members lounge, not Patrick's take, just the mockery on the parts of members.

 Thank you.


----------



## Patrick82

I bought some ERS Paper and I didn't hear a difference when moving 1 sheet around in my system, but if I had to guess it gave a little better bass, but I wasn't sure at all. Just like the bottle of Brilliant Pebbles. 
 However, when I wrapped half of my system in ERS Paper it made the 2nd biggest improvement I have ever heard! The biggest improvement was in the bass, I was correct with my guess! So chances are big my Brilliant Pebbles guess was correct also.

 It is weird people say they get huge improvements from 1 sheet of ERS while I didn't hear a difference. I think my ears are really bad, I can only hear night and day improvements.

 I have my system fully wrapped in ERS Paper now (33 sheets). I moved around the last sheet and it didn't seem to make a difference anywhere. But when I placed it between LCD monitor and Cary transport the bass changed a little. I moved the paper up and down and at a certain height the bass made the change, I tried it many times and heard the same difference at the same height, it was very subtle and I had to focus hard, but I didn't need a different breathing rhythm like I did with Brilliant Pebbles.

 People who consider buying Brilliant Pebbles, buy ERS Paper instead!

*3rd impression Brilliant Pebbles: * I moved it around on top of Cary transport and didn't hear a difference. But this time I have ERS Paper between top cover and the rest of chassis. So the transfer of vibrations isn't as good.
 So I put the Brilliant Pebbles inside the chassis at the side of the transformer pressing against the metal casing of transformer and the bottom of case. When I touched the bottle I could feel the vibrations. So now it was working, the question was how well.
 This also explains why I heard a difference with my 2nd impression when I rotated the bottle on top of Cary, because the top cover and bottom of bottle aren't perfectly level.

*Brilliant Pebbles pressing against Cary's transformer:* Heavier and stronger bass. Blacker background. More bass information and low-level detail.

 After a few weeks I will remove it and see if I hear a difference.


----------



## Febs

I hear that this paper really cleans up the low end:


----------



## NotJeffBuckley

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Febs* 
_I hear that this paper really cleans up the low end:




_

 

That is at best a poor imitation of the REAL quicker picker upper. Rough on the midrange, but the quilted nature filters out the mess much better.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Febs* 
_I hear that this paper really cleans up the low end:




_

 

I use it every day of the year and without it, I don't know how I'd be able to cope with such a dirty, unrefined bottom end, let alone enjoy music... I could do most of my listening standing up?!


----------

